# First layout with Son continued



## tommy24a (Mar 4, 2016)

Thought I would post some pics of where we left off in the spring time. Picking it back up again after becoming a grandfather. Never really had the room when my son was younger. But now he's married and asked if I wanted join him in his large basement. Lol.

22ft down wall..16ft out from wall...









Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

not a bad size ,, lol


----------



## Steamfan77 (Jan 28, 2011)

You have some nice room Tommy. Nice benchwork too. 

Andy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looking good Tommy, what scale will you be modeling? Looks like there's a carpenter in the family somewhere.


----------



## tommy24a (Mar 4, 2016)

HO scale...

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy24a (Mar 4, 2016)

Question..on top of the girders...what are my options...2 inch foam then paint, cork, and then track? Or plywood , foam, cork and then track? Just trying to weigh my options

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

tommy24a said:


> Question..on top of the girders...what are my options...2 inch foam then paint, cork, and then track? Or plywood , foam, cork and then track? Just trying to weigh my options
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


Yep, those are options. As are a dozen or so more configurations you could dream up. With benchwork like that underneath, you don't need any additional support under foam panels, but it's not WRONG to put plywood under the foam if you wish. Some people like having a solid base to put screws into, but it's not necessary.

Similarly, if you want lots of terrain relief below track level, you could make your base 1" foam panels, and build up layers of 2" foam over it. If you're planning to use under-the-table switch machines (servos, Tortoises, whatever), thick foam bases mean you need to plan for your motors a little, but it's not too hard.

Your roadbed can be either foam (rubber) or cork. I wouldn't paint until everything is in place, but again, it's not wrong to do it the other way either.

There is more than one right way to build a layout. You just do what seems right, and fits within your budget and schedule.


----------



## tommy24a (Mar 4, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> Yep, those are options. As are a dozen or so more configurations you could dream up. With benchwork like that underneath, you don't need any additional support under foam panels, but it's not WRONG to put plywood under the foam if you wish. Some people like having a solid base to put screws into, but it's not necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well thank you very much for your reply...great insights....I am sure I will have more questions....we plan on DCC and have it wired with 3 different zones separated by these breakers and booster pack.









Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Steamfan77 (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice and neat. Easier to troubleshoot.

Andy


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

I’m in the middle of a 10x16 layout right now. Looks like you will have a good amount of fun!


----------



## tommy24a (Mar 4, 2016)

And a good amount of questions too!!..

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy24a (Mar 4, 2016)

Steamfan77 said:


> Nice and neat. Easier to troubleshoot.
> 
> 
> 
> Andy


Thanks!

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------

